# Photobucket mobile version question



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hi... trying to use Photobucket to post some pics here, but it is not working out!

I am familiar with using the mobile version of Photobucket on an iPhone.... so I didn't think it would work any differently on my new Android (which I really regret getting now).

On the iPhone, you find the pic you want/ *click on the "i" icon*/ click on the link to copy it/ paste it on the forum. Easy.

On the Android, the same mobile version Photobucket doesn't seem to work the same... When I click on that circle icon with the lower case *i*, the list of links does NOT come up. Instead, what comes up is a box with a heart icon, a conversation bubble icon, and an eye icon with numbers by them (in this case says 0)... at the bottom of the box it says 'Done' on one side, and 'Edit' on the other. What the heck?

HOW in the world do I get to the link for the picture?? I'm going to keep trying here, and asking others as well... so maybe, just MAYBE (if I can figure this darn thing out) you'll get to see new pics of my birds soon!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

No experience here with the mobile version. Hopefully one of our member's can help...I want to see your pictures...


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Jonah said:


> No experience here with the mobile version. Hopefully one of our member's can help...I want to see your pictures...


Well at this point, it feels like you might not get to see them ever, because this thing is just not self explanatory enough!! LOL :dunno:


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi you need to download the app for Photobucket it is free to download, once you have the app all you do is clock on the image you want to share up the top the icons will appear you click on the share icon and then it asks where to share. Simply click Photobucket. it will then load up to photobucket. I have been using it and find it extremely easy and you have to just get used to the different system that's all.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Thanks! A friend reminded me that she emailed instructions to me last year when I had the same question on my iPhone lol! At that time she was using Android, so she also gave directions on how to upload from an Android as well. Thank goodness... I NEVER thought I'd need it! 

Although I still love my iPad, I was becoming disillusioned with my iPhone after the last couple operating system upgrades. When hubby needed a new phone (he prefers Android), our cell phone carrier was running a special, but only if we buy two of the Motorola Droid Turbo... I was eligible for the free upgrade also, so I said what the heck, and ditched my iPhone. Although iPhone certainly isn't perfect IMO, I have to say it is so much more user friendly than Android.  The camera on this thing is ridiculous to use, and you can very easily "accidentally" call someone ... or maybe that's just my clumsy fingers...

SO.... Now that I know how to use Photobucket with Android... You know what that means... new Mink pics are coming later !!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Well, I'm glad between Cathy and your friend you've figured it out because the new pictures you posted of Mink are great!

I'll close this thread now. *


----------

